# Good Temperament & Health



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

I believe that Temperament and Health are more important than beauty when selecting a pet maltese. Does anyone have recommendations for me on which ethical breeders I could look at for a puppy that has a really good track record for healthy and well adjusted/socialized pups? 

Because I have 3 small dogs and a couple have chronic health issues, not only do I want to try to get the healthiest dog possible (I know some things are out of our control and any dog can get sick) and the one with the nicest social, even, loving temperament to make a nice fit with my little pack. 

My little 4.5 lbs CC Puff girl cost about $6000 in her first year of life, with surgeries, etc - she was a "give away." I should've known better, but then who knows what would've happened to her if she'd gone to a family that wouldn't or couldn't give her the care she needed. Well, hubby told me last night "I don't mind spending $6000, but I'd rather spend in on a healthy dog and not have the heartbreak of a sick dog right off the bat that's in/out of the hospital?" 

So, I welcome suggestions on breeders that have proven healthy, well-adjusted dogs? We live in MN, so if we did have to fly to pick up a dog, I want to know I'd be getting what was described to me in terms of temperament and health. 

Thank you VERY much for any thoughts you can share. And if you want to tell me who to steer clear of privately, feel free to do so either via "pm" or at [email protected].


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the health problems of your little CC Puff. 

You're so correct in saying that temperament and health are the two most important things-over anything else. 

I'm sure some of the other members here can and will give you some great advice- as there are so many great US breeders to choose from..(I don't have much experience with them but lots of others do). Good luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome. I agree that temperament and health are most important.

IMO, it is hard to _guarantee_ good lifelong health in any dog, whether it is from a show breeder or not. Most ethical show breeders will take great care to breed healthy dogs free from genetic health issues, and keep their puppies in a clean and healthy environment. But good health is a result of many factors.

That being said, there are some very ethical breeders who have well-socialized puppies with great personalities, whose dogs don't have many health issues. 

I suggest you review the archives under the thread, "Breeders." 

Hope this helps.


----------

